# Struggles and Support > Inspiration and Success >  >  Something that made you happy today :)

## Total Eclipse

List something that has made you happy today.  ::):  

I'm happy that I got to spend time with someone today  ::):

----------


## L

Bought our Christmas tree and we got a real one  ::):  going to tidy and set it up tomorrow x

----------


## PinkButterfly

What made me happy today already was having a BM that was not runny  ::):  I am ocd about bms!

----------


## Lunaire

It's Friday and I had oatmeal and blueberries for breakfast!  :Guitarist:

----------


## anxiouskathie

Its Friday and I've gotten off work for the day and that means the weekend is here!!!!  YAY!!

----------


## Wishie

I have a 3 day weekend  ::

----------


## Koalafan

Getting off early today from work!  ::D:

----------


## Otherside

I had a haircut.   My hair feels a lost nicer and easier to manage. It was getting a bit out of hand.

----------


## Member11

Usually bad pain days like today are the worst, but someone made me happy anyway  ::):   :Heart:

----------


## PinkButterfly

Hubby redone my recliner! Yay! :Thank you:

----------


## anxiouskathie

My sweet peas sprouted in the garden today!

----------


## Cuchculan

Just ordered a new pair of Chelsea boots. Happy Days. Can get a bit fed up lacing up the Dr Matins. Prefer boots for this time of the year. Can try them. If I like them I keep them. If not the option is always there to return them. Which is what I like about the site I order from.

----------


## PinkButterfly

Someone wrote me a very sweet message and added Psalms to it!! Whom Shall I fear. Psalms 27-1

----------


## Lunaire

I get to see some close friends tomorrow!  :sparkles:

----------


## Member11

> I get to see some close friends tomorrow!



I hope it goes well!  ::):

----------


## Lunaire

> I hope it goes well!



Thanks! I haven't seen them in a year so I'm sure we'll have a blast!   :boogie:

----------


## Koalafan

A good cup of ginger tea  :Hyper:

----------


## L

I feel like I had a good sleep and I took an annual leave day from work. 
also there is pancake batter in the fridge and I am going to make pancakes for my boyfriend and I for lunch

----------


## Fallen18

Went for a nice walk today in the more quiet parts of town near the water, it was cathartic. I also befriended a fat cat. (My life is so sad lol) but it was adorable.

----------


## L

My boyfriend bought me flowers  ::):

----------


## JamieWAgain

I had an enjoyable walk with my dog. She stayed right beside me. Not in front, not behind, but right next to me.  ::):

----------


## Wishie

Talked to my bestie friend today.  ::):

----------


## L

I started to make a new shawl - I am liking the colours too x

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I got a lot done today. One of those things was applying and getting accepted into a university here, to finally, finally finish my degree lol. I'm just way too old to be doing this...way too old, I'm twice the age of most of the students on campus. But. Oh well. Here we go, onward and upward. Lets see if my short term memory loss gets in the way lmao. I need to finish my degree though. I'm, like, 12 or 15 credit hours away from my bachelors degree, that's all. I should've finished it years ago. Maybe this time around. I'm so, so anxious about this. But otherwise happy I'm finally doing it.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

My job is in outside sales....so, I have a couple of stores on Galveston Island that I decided to do today. Then I took off my pants (had swim trunks on underneath lol) and went to the beach.

It was pretty amazing. An awesome thing to do on an idle, random Wednesday. I searched for seashells and found a couple of pretty awesome ones. Went into the water to my knees. Got some sun. Fed the seagulls. Not a bad way to spend an afternoon after work. If I had my way I'd live on the beach. Seriously.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

> That sounds so very nice



It was nice  ::):  (((hugs))) back to you. Hope you're doing well.

It was sort of bittersweet too. One of my favorite memories of my ex-gf before she passed away was our day at the beach (the same one I was at today) with family and friends, not long before she passed. It was just a perfect day, beautiful blue skies, cool, surrounded by loved ones, sipping Bud Lite Lime beer with her. Her on my lap in a lawn chair. Laughing with, talking to her kids. I miss her. So much. But....it's OK. I'm surviving lol. I handled it OK, even with the memories and the flashbacks I had today. A few years ago I wouldn't have even been able to go to that stretch of the beach without being a wreck. I did OK. It was nice to relax a little, and to think back on the good times we shared there  ::):

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Thank you, TE. Yeah, she would. She probably wants to see me get better, to be able to heal in some ways. I really don't think she meant to cause me any pain or heartbreak, I think....anyway.....I don't want to go down that road right now....

I think she would be happy to see me there today. I think she was probably with me, in a way. Thank u for the kind words. (((hugs)))

----------


## DoraAmect

hi!

----------


## 1

Hi

----------

